# 

## tomek123

Jakie macie lub będziecie mieli parapety zewnętrzne, co przesądziło o wyborze??? Bardzo mi się podobają parapety klinkierowe lecz boję się kosztów robocizny, ile może kosztować takie cacko. Pozdrawiam tomek123

----------


## Wojtek62

z tego co pamiętam to w nr 7/04 Muratora sa różne parapety zewnętrzne wraz z osztami tyczącymi 1m dł oraz adresy poszczególnych producentów

----------


## invx

przy klinkierze, najdrozsze bedom materialy, czyli ksztaltki klinkierowe, zaprawa klejowa, i do fugowania, ulozyc je mozesz nawet sam, przy odrobinie checi, i z poziomica  :smile:

----------


## tomek123

Czekam na jeszcze więcej informacji!

----------


## sidney

planuję z klinkieru, po prostu podobają mi się, chyba że do tego czasu coś innego wpadnie w oko  :big grin:

----------


## Kingaa

Ja też z klinkieru. Nawet nie porównywaliśmy kosztów - po co się stresować  :Wink2:  a klinkierowe nam się podobają i chyba nic innego nam tak dobrze nie pasuje...

----------


## mieczotronix

ja zrobiłem z blachy takiej samej, jaką mam na dachu
oprócz parapetów montowałem też taką śmiszną obróbkę (mały parapecik) biegnącą dookoła budynku w miejscu połączenia częśći elewacji z klinkieru z częścią tynkowaną. W sumie wyszło 30 zł za mb (dwadzieściaparę zeta za materiał + 10 zeta za robociznę).
Parapety i obróbki zamawiałem jako gotowe profile o określonych wymiarach u producenta (rautaruki).

----------


## markus_gdynia

> Czekam na jeszcze więcej informacji!


Aktualnie robię parapety zewnetrzne nie z kształtek tylko z płytek klinkierowych. Robię je sam, czyli koszty robocizny odpadają. Koszt materiałów na 15 mb parapetów szerokości 25 cm wyniósł niecałe 900 zł.

----------


## patunia

My chyba będziemy mieli blaszane, w kolorze dachu. Mieliśmy takie w poprzednim domu i nawet się spisały poza jedną rzeczą, powstałą z naszej  winy: nie odkleiliśmy od razu folii ochronnych i jak słoneczko przyświeciło to tak je przysmażyło, że zdzierałam je żyletką przez 3 tygodnie i i tak nie udało się ściągnąć wszystkiego.
Więc jeśli ktoś planuje blaszane, to uwaga na folie  :Wink2:

----------


## vardo

..

----------


## pyzia

My też mamy z płytek klinkierowych. Pasują nam do cokołu, tarasu, kominów i donic przy wejściu. Uwaga na fugi w takich parapetach - nasze sa popękane   :sad:   (w 90%) i wykonawca nie zobaczy kasy dopóki ich nie wyskubie i zrobi poprawnie od nowa.

----------

Ja mam parapety granitowe -grubość 3cm. Granit nasz strzegomski- szary. Na oknach wygląda wg mnie bardzo ładnie i efektownie. Cena m2 to około 250-300zł. Koszt zamontowania takiego parapetu- 25zł/szt (u mnie liczyli od sztuki nie od metra bieżacego parapetu) W środku mam z konglomeratu marmuru koszt był 2xwiększy- robocizna 30zł/szt.

----------


## pwp

ja mam z aluminum, cena 2 x zwykła blacha ale przynajmniej nie zardzewieje i ładnie wygląda

----------


## 13gruby

Pyzia jaki klinkier zastosowałaś? Przymierzam się do Robena .Z Robena chcę ułożyć tarasy i schody.Jakiej fugi użyłaś?  :cool:

----------


## pyzia

Też mamy Robena - o ile się nie mylę to Fraza lub Fantazja (rózne kolory - od ceglanego po brąz). Fugi mam ciemnoszare. Wyglądają ładnie i są praktyczne. Nigdy nie zdcydowałabym się na jasne fugi - są ładne tylko kiedy się nie zabrudzą - czyli krótko po zrobieniu   :sad:  .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawel_l

Ponawiam pytanie, mam 14 cm styropianu, mój wykonawca twierdzi że może byc problem ze stabilnym zamocowaniem płytek i radzi blaszane. Jak to zrobic?

----------


## Kon111

> Ponawiam pytanie, mam 14 cm styropianu, mój wykonawca twierdzi że może byc problem ze stabilnym zamocowaniem płytek i radzi blaszane. Jak to zrobic?


Ja co prawda nie będę miał płytek, tylko kamień, ale podobnie jak Ty mam 16cm wełny na zewnętrz. Rozwiązanie mam takie:  firma dostarczająca parapety wytnie od dołu zagłebienia w których zostaną zalane żywicą śruby. Śruby będą przykręcone do wsporników (typu L), które drugim końcem przymocowane będą do ściany konstrukcyjnej i przykryte ociepleniem. W zależności od długości parapetu wsporników będzie dwa, trzy lub cztery. 
W Twoim przypadku gdy w grę wchodzą płytki może rozwiazaniem byłoby dołożenie podłużnego kawałka płaskownika opartego na wspornikach na którym opierałyby się płytki.

----------

[quote="Kon111"]Ja co prawda nie będę miał płytek, tylko kamień, ale podobnie jak Ty mam 16cm wełny na zewnętrz. Rozwiązanie mam takie:  firma dostarczająca parapety wytnie od dołu zagłebienia w których zostaną zalane żywicą śruby. Śruby będą przykręcone do wsporników (typu L), które drugim końcem przymocowane będą do ściany konstrukcyjnej i przykryte ociepleniem. W zależności od długości parapetu wsporników będzie dwa, trzy lub cztery. 

Czy mógłbyś podać więcej szczegółów odnośnie sposobu wykonania. Wnisokuje że jest to jeden z lepszych pomysłów na pozbycie się mostka termicznego przy montazu parapetu z klinkieru

----------


## jareko

Hmmm..... a czy nikt z was nie wzial pod uwage nastepujacego rozwiazania?
Na styropian czy welne idzie klej,siatka i znow klej. W obrebie glifow i tak powinno sie dac dwie warstwy siatki - podobnie na glifie dolnym. Realnie tworzy sie bardzo twarda i wystarczajaco odporna powierzchnia na ktora juz tylko wystarczy plytki lub ksztaltki klinkierowe przykleic. Pamietajac oczywiscie by podchodzily pod okno i to polaczenie dokladnie uszczelnione powinno byc
Takie rozwiazanie na jednej z inwestycji zastosowano 5 lat temu i po dzis dzien jest idealne. Przeraza mnie lekko ta wizja ksztaltownikow stalowych itp. patentow

----------


## Boo

A parapet granitowy też można na tym położyć?

----------


## Kon111

> A parapet granitowy też można na tym położyć?


Metoda, którą opisałem wyżej w moim przypadku dotyczy własnie parapetów granitowych o grubości 3cm. W odróżnieniu od postu Jareko, mnie wcale nie przeraża patent wspornika, powiem więcej, w przypadku parapetu granitowego o dość sporej wadze nie odważyłbym się zastosować rozwiązania bazującego tylko na wytrzymałości kleju i siatki. W sytuacji gdy okna są montowane w licu ściany, a w związku z tym parapet tylko na głębokość 1-2cm bedzie opierał sie na ścianie, a potem tylko na ociepleniu (w moim przypadku wełnie) rozwiązanie bez wsporników może zawieść za roku lub dopiero za pięc np. w sytuacji gdy któreś z dzieci zapragnie latem wyjść przez okno do ogrodu albo małżonka podczas mycia okien przypadkowo postawi na nim nogę. 
Dodatkowo należy zwrócić uwagę, że opisane wyżej wsporniki są całkowicie niewidoczne po wykończeniu elewacji.

----------


## jareko

Opisalem sytuacje jaka ma miejsce w budynku jednorodzinnym we wlochach w warszawie - ocieplony styropianem i w miejscu gdzie ma byc parapet dodatkowo warstwa siatki i oblozenie ksztaltkami klinkierowymi.
Nie wiem na 100% jak zadziala to rozwiazanie pod granitem 3cm ale tez nie przesadzalbym w ocenie ze welna pokryta siatka nie ma wytrzymalosci.

OK - nie zamierzam nikogo namawiac do takiich eksperymentow ale proponowalbym eksperyment
Polozcie klej, jedna warstwe siatki zaciagnijcie jak klejem pozniej jeszcze jedna warstwe siatki i znow klej i jak to wszystko zwiaze zobaczcie jaka to ma wytrzymalosc - zapewne nie jednego z Was to zaskoczy
Ciezar parapetu np. 20cm na 150cm (chyba najczesciej spotykany w wiekszosci wypadkow w nowych budynkach) to raptem 23 kg co przy tej powierzchni daje nacisk na 10 cmkw raptem 0,76kg. 
Pod takim ciezarem nawet sama welna (tak ulozona jak w dociepleniu) bez siatki i kleju sie nie ugnie
I jeszcze jedno - jak nawet dzieciak czy zonka stapnie sobie na taki parapet to z racji jego sztywnosci caly ciezar rozlozy sie na cala powierzchnie i realnie bedzie dla welny czy styropianu pomijalny
To tylko jako material do przemyslenia

Naprawde - na spokojnie poobliczajcie to sobie wszystko i zobaczycie ze naciski o jakich tu mowimy sa realnie znikome

----------


## Zbych_Sz

> przy klinkierze, najdrozsze bedom materialy, czyli ksztaltki klinkierowe, zaprawa klejowa, i do fugowania, ulozyc je mozesz nawet sam, przy odrobinie checi, i z poziomica


Ja myślę o wykonaniu z klinkieru ale nie z kształtek tylko z cegły stawianej "na boku" i zastosowaniu zamiast kleju i fugi zwykłej zaprawy cementowej tak jak do murowania kominów. Tak wykonane parapety często są spotykane w poniemnieckich domach na moim terenie. Pomimo upływu lat parapety te nadal dobrze wyglądają i nie widać żadnych zacieków pod mini - co wynika z dośc dużego nachylenia cegieł i ich wysunięcia poza elewację - nie trzena wtedy żadnego koampinosa. Jedyną rzeczą co do której mam wątpliwości to czy można murować te parapety z dziurawki a tylko skrajne dawać z pełnej cegły.

Zbych_Sz

----------


## Boo

Myślę, że damy jednak wsporniki pod granit, po co ryzykować!  :Wink2:

----------


## preev

ja mam parapety z blachy (brązowe)   :Wink2:

----------


## xavi

Będę montował parapety aluminiowe - wiadomo niezardzewieją i kolory mają OK.

Zamontuję w taki sposób jak zaleca to Atlas na swojej stronie, czyli w obrobione okno na lekki wcisk + podcięcie siatki.

Koszt minimalny: 30zł / mb + własna robota i trochę silikonu do uszczelnienia i wytłumienia dźwięków.

Faktycznie stabilność murowana   :cool:

----------


## jareko

> ....... trochę silikonu do uszczelnienia i wytłumienia dźwięków......


Moglbys przyblizyc w ktorym miejscu ten silikon chcesz dac?

----------


## pawel_l

> Będę montował parapety aluminiowe - wiadomo niezardzewieją i kolory mają OK.
> 
> Zamontuję w taki sposób jak zaleca to Atlas na swojej stronie, czyli w obrobione okno na lekki wcisk + podcięcie siatki.
> 
> Koszt minimalny: 30zł / mb + własna robota i trochę silikonu do uszczelnienia i wytłumienia dźwięków.
> 
> Faktycznie stabilność murowana


Gdzie jest ten opis w Atlasie?

----------


## Snowdwarf

> Ja myślę o wykonaniu z klinkieru ale nie z kształtek tylko z cegły stawianej "na boku" i zastosowaniu zamiast kleju i fugi zwykłej zaprawy cementowej tak jak do murowania kominów. Tak wykonane parapety często są spotykane w poniemnieckich domach na moim terenie. Pomimo upływu lat parapety te nadal dobrze wyglądają i nie widać żadnych zacieków pod mini - co wynika z dośc dużego nachylenia cegieł i ich wysunięcia poza elewację - nie trzena wtedy żadnego koampinosa. Jedyną rzeczą co do której mam wątpliwości to czy można murować te parapety z dziurawki a tylko skrajne dawać z pełnej cegły.
> 
> Zbych_Sz


z tego co mowisz wynika że chcesz dawać cegłę dziurawkę na parapety - pięknie -  i wtedy patrząc na parapet "od dołu" bedziesz miał eleganckie dziury - przecież dziury w dziurawce są wzdłuż a nie w poprzek chopie...
----

chyba że chcesz zafundować sobie gniazdka dla ptaszków.....
to prosze bardzo...

---
a  o co chodzi ze skrajnymi cegłami na parapet to juz zypełnie nie wiem...
chyba wogóle się nie zastanawialeś nad koncepcją tego parapetu tylko palnąłeś na pałę tekscik mając nadzieję że padniemy tu wszyscy trupem....
-----
dla mnie cegła jako parapet nie wchodzi w rachubę - po prostu domu wtedy nie ocieplisz

----------


## xavi

Opis jest na:
http://www.atlas.com.pl/atlas/index.htm?8
na którejś stronie.

Silikon trzeba dać przy uszczelnieniu końców parapetu w styropianie, oraz pod parapetem przy zewnętrznym brzegu, zamiast specjalnych wkładek tłumiących. Wkłądki te są trudnodostępne.

----------


## pyrka

Snowdwarf, cytujesz kolegę nie przeczytawszy uprzednio co napisał. Tam stoi wyraźnie napisane, że cegła będzie stawiana na bok, czyli bok o dlugości 6cm jest poziomo a podstawa o dł.12 cm pionowo. Stąd wynika, że oś otworów w cegle będzie poziomo a nie pionowo. A skrajne pełne cegły mają je zasłonić.

----------


## Snowdwarf

> Snowdwarf, cytujesz kolegę nie przeczytawszy uprzednio co napisał. Tam stoi wyraźnie napisane, że cegła będzie stawiana na bok, czyli bok o dlugości 6cm jest poziomo a podstawa o dł.12 cm pionowo. Stąd wynika, że oś otworów w cegle będzie poziomo a nie pionowo. A skrajne pełne cegły mają je zasłonić.


pyrka - nieporozumienie - oczywiście myślisz o dziurawce gdzie otwory są umieszczone na największej płaszczyźnie cegieł - ja myślałem o dziurawce "starego typu" - gdzie otwory byly na najmniejszych płaszczyznach (tylko takie dwa dlugie kanały)
---
co do samych parapetów z cegly - pozostaje też problem ocieplenia - cegla ma 24cm, umieszczając ją jako parapet powiedzmy trzebaby wypuscić 12 cm poza obrys muru (żeby miała przynajmniej się o co oprzeć) - wystaje więc 12 cm - ocieplenia wychodzi wtedy jednak mniej - bo cegla jest pod kątem... - kapinosem jest "dolna" krawędź cegly - i ona też powinna być przecież odsunięta od ściany...
problem więc pozostaje

---
za nieporozumienie z dziurawką - sorki

----------


## James Bond

My robimy z pytek parapetowych klinierowych. Beda w kolorze komina i plytek na podmurówce. Koszt plytek 230 zl (na ponad 10 mb parapetow) do tego klej i fuga antracyt.

----------


## JoShi

> pyrka - nieporozumienie - oczywiście myślisz o dziurawce gdzie otwory są umieszczone na największej płaszczyźnie cegieł - ja myślałem o dziurawce "starego typu" - gdzie otwory byly na najmniejszych płaszczyznach (tylko takie dwa dlugie kanały)


W zyciu nie widzialam takiej cegly klinkierowej.

----------


## Snowdwarf

i słusznie mówisz - dziurawka do dla mnie dalej cegła z jakiej się kiedyś budowało...
---
moja pomyłka

----------


## jareko

> .....Silikon trzeba dać przy uszczelnieniu końców parapetu w styropianie, oraz pod parapetem przy zewnętrznym brzegu, zamiast specjalnych wkładek tłumiących. Wkłądki te są trudnodostępne.


Jesli juz moglbym Ci cos doradzic - zapomnij o silikonie gdyz rozwarstwia sie (odchodzi od podloza i tak jakby wcale go nie bylo) zamiast niego zastosuj albo tasme rozprezna albo uszczelniacz budowlany(jest trwale plastyczny)

A co do cegiel klinkierowych
Calkiem fajny patent i stosowany od wiekow z tym tylko ze teraz mozesz miec klopot z dostaniem w takim samym kolorze klinkierowki pelnej by na boki je dac ewentualnie calosc z pelnej zrobic

----------


## Frankai

> A co do cegiel klinkierowych
> Calkiem fajny patent i stosowany od wiekow z tym tylko ze teraz mozesz miec klopot z dostaniem w takim samym kolorze klinkierowki pelnej by na boki je dac ewentualnie calosc z pelnej zrobic


Odkopuję temat, bo właśnie jestem na etapie szczegółów parapetów zewnętrznych. Miałbym ten sam problem, ale...  w składzie klinkieru poradzono mi - choć nie pytałem - jak zrobić boki. Należy przyciąć kształtkę w taki śmieszny sposób. Nie będę tłumaczył, bo to powikłane   :Wink2:  Zrobią mi parapety w wkleję zdjątko i będzie  :smile:  Zaraz powstanie wątek o tych parapetach, bo mam jeszcze wątpliwości.

----------


## invx

> Odkopuję temat, bo właśnie jestem na etapie szczegółów parapetów zewnętrznych. Miałbym ten sam problem, ale... w składzie klinkieru poradzono mi - choć nie pytałem - jak zrobić boki. Należy przyciąć kształtkę w taki śmieszny sposób. Nie będę tłumaczył, bo to powikłane  Zrobią mi parapety w wkleję zdjątko i będzie  Zaraz powstanie wątek o tych parapetach, bo mam jeszcze wątpliwości.


i jak z tymi fotkami   :smile:   ?

----------


## Frankai

> i jak z tymi fotkami    ?


Są w innym wątku

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Granitowy:

----------


## Kebuz

Witam.
Kupiłem parapety klinkierowe, a ściane mamy dwuwarstwowę i czy styropian wytrzyma nacisk. Może są inne sposoby?

----------


## Frankai

> Kupiłem parapety klinkierowe, a ściane mamy dwuwarstwowę i czy styropian wytrzyma nacisk. Może są inne sposoby?


Ktoś pisał, że stał na parapecie montowanym na ociepleniu i o rozkładaniu się sił na całą powierzchnię montażu. Chodziło chyba o parapet granitowy. Klinkierowy będzie dużo cięższy. Ocieplenie może wytrzyma, ale czy warto ryzykować? Rozumiem, że masz prefabrykowane parapety z cegieł (a raczej ich ściętych liców) klinkierowych. Ja nie wpadałbym w panikę co do mostków temicznych i dałbym m.in. jakieś 2 wsporniki (wszystko zależy od użytych przekrojów i formy podparcia - czy pręty, czy ceowniki czy rurki). 

Zrób fotkę jak wygląda ten parapecik. Jeżeli to jest sporawy betonik bez żadnych mocowań, to zespawaj 2 trójkąty z ceownika (ew. rurek, ew. grubych prętów). Górne odcinki zakotwisz pod parapetem na wkręty fi  10. Z tych ceowników jakieś "wąsy" powinny wejść w ścianę, ewentualnie znowu jakieś sporawe kołki. Pamiętaj, że w górnej części będzie ten trójką "wyrywany" ze ściany, a w dolnej będzie ją wgniatał. Góra musi być więc dobrze zakotwiona, a dół mieć szerszą podstawę, jeżeli masz B-K. 

Gdyby konstrukcja wydawała Ci się zbyt chwiejna, to możesz trójkąty zespawać pręcikami pod parapetem lub na ścianie. Po solidnym jednak przykręceniu, parapet i ściana będą ją usztywniać, więc nie jest to obowiązkowe. Te wsporniki to będzie jakiś mini mostek termiczny, ale nie dajmy się zwariować - one nie wejdą prosto do pokoju, a od miejsca gdzie będą dotykały ściany (lub w nią wchodziły) temperatura ściany będzie się wyrównywała, więc ciemne plamy Ci nie grożą.

----------


## lackyluk

Ja mam z walcowanego aluminium z Aluronu.

----------


## jareko

Kebuz - daj po prostu dwie warstwy siatki i spoko - uwierz - wytrzyma

----------


## Kebuz

Witam
W albumie widać co to za parapety nie są lekkie.
Mam taki pomysł aby wkleić pod parapety twardy styropian np fs 30 na to siatka z listwą aluminiową i na to wklejać parapety na klej elastyczny do klinkieru.
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/zdjecie.h...buz2&k=4&nxt=0

----------


## Kulin

My mamy z klinkierki LODE "podokiennik 225", materiał na fuge użyliśmy silikonu, wygląda super.

----------


## Frankai

> Witam
> W albumie widać co to za parapety nie są lekkie.


Iiiiii tam. Przeca to nie klinkier tylko płytki klinkierowe. Dla mnie klinkier to cegła  :Wink2:  W takim wypadku - spokojnie utrzyma się na ociepleniu, tak jak napisał Jareko.

----------


## Beaty

Witam
proszę o radę

jaką długość powinna mieć płytka parapetowa na ociepleniu 10-ciu cm, aby parapet spełniał  należycie swoją funkcję?


czy wystarczy 15-sto cm płytka? 20-sto cm-  wydaje mi się za długa   :oops:   a może się mylę?
pzd

----------


## jareko

jesli jest to ksztaltka to ok 3 cm od rowka jaki jest pod spodem (kapinos) do plaszczyzny sciany - tak wystarczy

----------


## Beaty

Dzięki Jareko  :big grin: 

pzd

----------


## kemotore

Witam 
Ja mogę tylko polecić granit, sam go mam i całkiem przyjemnie wygląda. najbardziej w tym wszystkim zaskakuje cena. Na allegro można najtaniej kupić parapety. Polecam ciemnoszary z delikatną fazka, za małe pieniądze 260zł/m2 !!!!!!!!

Cena jest napewno warta zastanowienia się 260 zł/m2 !!!

POLECAM

----------


## Kryspin

*kemotore*

Daj już sobie spokój z reklamą swoich produktów z allegro. 
Twoje posty przynoszą wręcz odwrotny skutek !!!!

Na boisku za oknem też reklamowałeś swoje parapety?? Nawet trawa sperd...   :Roll:

----------


## jk69

Przejrzałam sporo wątków o parapetach zewnętrznych i jakoś nie znalazłam odpowiedzi na pytanie:

Czy i czym należy "wygłuszać" parapety z blachy? Takie planuję zamontować. Czy pianka montażowa którą "wpycha" się pod parapet wystarczy? Czy są jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe "wyciszacze"?

----------


## EDZIA76

Witam, najtańsze będą płytki parapetowe , klinkierowe , np z Cerradu. Płytki są dostępne w róznych kolorach i 3 wymiarach. 10x20,x13,5x24, 14,8x30. Na pewno cos dopasujesz. Polecam strona www.cerrad.pl

----------


## jk69

Hm. Jak ktoś szuka klinkieru - jak znalazł!  :Wink2:  

Nadal szukam rady - czy można (trzeba?) wygłuszyć parapet z blachy. Montuję je w przyszłym tygodniu ...

----------


## Rezi

> Nadal szukam rady - czy można (trzeba?) wygłuszyć parapet z blachy. Montuję je w przyszłym tygodniu ...


przyklej od spodu mate wygłuszaącą samochodowa grubości 7-10 mm ( mata czarana bez filcu)  lub pasy z kalimaty
przyklej cała powierzchnia na klej puliretanowy w kartuszu

----------


## jacekp71

> Jakie macie lub będziecie mieli parapety zewnętrzne, co przesądziło o wyborze??? Bardzo mi się podobają parapety klinkierowe lecz boję się kosztów robocizny, ile może kosztować takie cacko. Pozdrawiam tomek123


u mnie okapniki z firmy Gołówczyński (http://www.zcdie-golowczynski.com.pl/offer2.php) w kolorze kasztan.
troche inne niz zwykle, plaskie ksztaltki, ale mnie sie wlasnie to w nich podoba.
4,25 za sztuke.

----------


## raffran

My tez bedziemy mieli z klinkieru i padlo na plytki Cerrad brazowe.Cena plytek o wymiarach,ktore nas interesuja waha sie w granicach 4.00 do prawie 6.00 PLN za sztuke.Jesli chodzi o robicizne,to bedziemy sie targowac.

----------


## kubaimycha

...dość długo zastanawialiśmy się nad parapetami zewnętrznymi...W tym tygodniu zostały zamontowane granitowe Tan Brown...
Decyzja podjęta w trakcie wyboru i wycen granitu na blat i wyspę w kuchni. Wyszło, że najtaniej będzie, jeśli kupię 2 slaby i je potnę na w/w blaty. No, ale zostało mi sporo niewykorzystanego kamienia...Stąd pomysł, że wykorzystam je na parapety właśnie. 
Slaby kupione w jednym z większych składów-hurtowni w ok.W-wy, pocięte przez kamieniarza.

----------


## jk69

> Napisał jk69
> 
> Nadal szukam rady - czy można (trzeba?) wygłuszyć parapet z blachy. Montuję je w przyszłym tygodniu ...
> 
> 
> przyklej od spodu mate wygłuszaącą samochodowa grubości 7-10 mm ( mata czarana bez filcu)  lub pasy z kalimaty
> przyklej cała powierzchnia na klej puliretanowy w kartuszu


Dzięki   :Lol:

----------


## pepi

Ja zrobiłem ze sztukaterii.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/sztukater...omu,t46629.htm

----------


## budek835

Ja jutro kupuję parapety klinkierowe i wcale nie są takie drogie.

----------


## jaro'71

Podłączę się pod wątek z pytaniem: O ile szerszy musi być parapet zewnętrzny (cięty na wymiar z blachy, z zakończeniami lub wywinięty) od ramy okna, żeby było ładnie i praktycznie, no i ile ma się wgryzać w gotowy tynk? Czy na zlicowanych ze ścianą oknach styropian wchodzi na ramę na jakąś określoną szerokość (1 cm, 2 cm)???
Chodzi o to, że chcę zamówić teraz parapety, by ekipa od elewacji zamontowała je po ociepleniu, a przed tynkowaniem. Jak mi u producenta przytną na wymiar, to już będzie po ptokach   :Confused:

----------


## sailor_ro

Witam

Zastanawiam się własnie nad parapetami zew. Mysli moje kraza wokół parapetów granitowych lub czegoś takiego http://www.koncajs.pl/?id=oferta. Są to parapety zewnetrzne, imitujące płytki klinkierowe.
No i właśnie co byście mi doradzili,kwestia jest taka że 1mb parapetów z Koncajsu moge miec za jakieś 51 złotych (gr. 12 mm),a granit który mnie interesuje to około 100 zł mb. (grub 20 mm)
Ale wyboru nie uzalezniam tylko i wyłącznie od ceny,najwazniejsze dla mnie bym był zadowolony po latach  :smile: 

Aha i jeszcze jedno,wszak watek dot. parapetów zew.,ale powiedzcie mi moi drodzy czy do wnetrza lepszy jest granit czy duromarmur??

----------


## jaro'71

> czy do wnetrza lepszy jest granit czy duromarmur??


"lepszy" to konglomerat   :Wink2:

----------


## sailor_ro

no własnie a czemu konglomerat jest lepszy??

----------


## jaro'71

> no własnie a czemu konglomerat jest lepszy??


Tak z przekąsem napisałem, bo słowo "lepszy" jest nieokreślone (zbyt ogólne). Bardziej szczegółowo to "ładniejszy", "tańszy", "wygodny w użytkowaniu" itd. Do konglomeratu (marmur syntetyczny, sztuczny) pasuje słowo "dużo tańszy". A wygląda "prawie" jak marmur   :Wink2:

----------


## sailor_ro

:smile: 
No tak,to sie zgadza ze wyglada prawie jak marmur,słyszałem też,że jest podobno bardziej odporny na zarysowania i uszkodzenia od prawdziwego.
Ale inaczej,nie patrzac na cene jesli wybieram miedzy granitem a konglomeratem,to bardzie zadowolony chyba bede z eksploatacji granitu??

----------


## rafalus

Witam

Ja mam parapety granitowe

----------


## bronson

to ja swoje 3 grosze...

płytki klinkierowe z Przysuchy, przy dobrze przygotowanym położu uładają się nie gorzej niż kafelki w łazience

przygotowanie mniej więcej jak opisywał Jareko



Jeszcze pytanie czym te płytki najlepiej zafugować... jakaś fuga do kafli wodoodporna czy coś innego   może epoxydowa???

----------


## jaro'71

> Jeszcze pytanie czym te płytki najlepiej zafugować... jakaś fuga do kafli wodoodporna czy coś innego   może epoxydowa???


Z tym fugowaniem to się wstrzymaj ze dwa tygodnie, klej musi wydalić z siebe cały syf, póki nie ma fugi. Ja do klinkieru na tarasie dałem dobrą brązową fugę wodoodporną Ceresit CE 43. Co z tego że płytki klejone były dobrym klejem "wykwitoodpornym", skoro fugowanie było następnego dnia. Efekt - fuga biała. Brązowa jest tylko kiedy pada   :Evil:

----------


## bronson

dzięki za info...
mam jeszcze co robić więc fugi i tak chciałem na końcu zrobić...

----------


## kalpataru

Czy to prawda, że parapety z konglomeratu nie nadają się na zewnątrz??

----------


## Monikapl

Parapety z konglomeratu nie nadaja sie na zew.

Ja mam granitowe   :Lol:   wyglądaja cudnie.

----------


## kalpataru

Moniko - a dlaczego się nie nadają?? Ja właśnie zainstalowałam  :sad:  W sklepie nic nie mówili, że się nie nadają...Zresztą na wielu stronach internetowych parapety z konglomeratu są wymieniane wśród parapetów zewnętrznych, więc chyba nie powinno być problemu.

----------


## mickey30

Kochani, możecie mi polecić w białym kolorze jakieś ciekawe parapety(moze prócz blachy i granitów),mam białe okna,podbitki,rynny itd. Żona myślała o klinkierowych, ale z tego co wiem to w takich kolorach nie produkują  :Roll:

----------


## JerzyR

> Kochani, możecie mi polecić w białym kolorze jakieś ciekawe parapety(moze prócz blachy i granitów),mam białe okna,podbitki,rynny itd. Żona myślała o klinkierowych, ale z tego co wiem to w takich kolorach nie produkują


Ja się zastanawiam nad parapetami zewn. ECOMUR wykonane z betonu architektonicznego zbrojonego włóknem szklanym (GRC-Glassfibre Reinforced Concrete).
Może ktoś ma takie.
Są w kolorze  jasno-szary w tonacji RAL 7035. Niestety nie znam ceny - w poniedziałek zadzwonię i spytam.

----------


## modena

Witam.
Poproszę znawców tematu o informację  :smile: 
Parapet zewnętrzny  np. stalowy ( ewentualnie być może będzie  aluminiowy :wink: ) boczki plastikowe. Jak powinny być zamocowane te boczki?  Czy powinny być wpuszczone w styropian , na równo z tynkiem ? Czy może mają wystawać ?
Macie może jakieś zdjęcia poprawnego montażu ?
Poratujcie  :smile:

----------


## misiupl

Ja dawałem lekko wystające z tynku, tak żeby woda oparła się o zakończenie i spłynęła poza parapet, a parapet mógł się wydłużać i skracać przy zmianie temp. 
W mojej okolicy nawet 'fachowe' firmy montują zakończenia całe pod klejem - przez co później tynk podciąga wodę.

----------


## modena

Moi fachmani mówią że zamontują parapety po zaciągnięciu  siatka+ klej  ( w sumie już częściowo zaciągnięte ) , a ja nie wiem jak to powinno być fachowo zrobione  :cry:   .   Oni też nie wiedzą  :roll eyes:  ( masakra )
Chciałabym parapety aluminiowe   i gdzieś czytałam że powinny mieć centymetr czy półtorej centymetra luzu  (  rozszerzalność w wyniku temperatury) 
GDZIE MA BYĆ TEN LUZ ???  
Czy boczki powinny być w cięte do styropianu ( tzn nie na siatce i kleju , tylko w miękkim styropianie )
Jak się prawidłowo ustala wymiar parapetów ?

POMOCY   , muszę zamawiać pilnie  parapety   a nie wiem jak to powinno być fachowo  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

Ten luz ma być w boczkach właśnie.  A boczki dostawione do styropianu.
Gdzie zamawiasz parapety i jaki jest okres realizacji ?

----------


## modena

> Ten luz ma być w boczkach właśnie.  A boczki dostawione do styropianu.
> Gdzie zamawiasz parapety i jaki jest okres realizacji ?


 A w tych boczkach  jest tak duża tolerancja żeby  uzyskać ten centymetr luzu  ?
Fotohobby  jeszcze nie mam pojęcia gdzie zamówię  , mam jakiś typ ale się dowiem co i jak dopiero ( dam namiar jak się sprawdzi )   Termin wstępnie jakieś półtora tygodnia .

Czyli lepiej wydłubać tę siatkę i klej i wymierzyć do gołego styropianu  ?

----------


## fotohobby

To, czy do kleju, czy do styropianu, to chyba bardziej estetyczna kwestia, jesli bedzie luz w boczkach.

----------


## nikt ważny

> ...W mojej okolicy nawet 'fachowe' firmy montują zakończenia całe pod klejem - przez co później tynk podciąga wodę.


I dobrze robią. Woda wcale Ci nie spłynie jak TY chcesz tylko zrobi to po swojemu i zamiast spływać po końcówce na zewnątrz będzie starać się wniknąć w styropian. Pomijam już kwestię tego, że końcówka pracuje termicznie wraz z parapetem i po niedługim czasie pojawi się pęknięcie w które jeszcze łatwiej będzie wnikała.
Wbrew to co zrobiłeś jest rozwiązaniem błędnym
Końcówka całkowicie zagłębiona w styropianie, nawet lekko cofnięta o ile się uda, by woda po glifie mogła od razu spływać na parapet. Istotne jest dokładne uszczelnienie połączenia końcówka-ocieplenia i najlepiej to wykonać taśmą rozprężną. 
Może być także silikon (nie może być akryl) ale należy wtedy wykonać lekką bruzdę na styku końcówki z ocieplenie by dać tego silikonu więcej by mógł "pracować"
Najczęstszy błąd przy silikonowaniu to nałożenie po wierzchu i rozmazaniu, tak położony silikon może już po jednym roku się odkleić i powstanie szczelina w którą jeszcze łatwiej wniknie woda




> Moi fachmani mówią że zamontują parapety po zaciągnięciu  siatka+ klej  ( w sumie już częściowo zaciągnięte ) , a ja nie wiem jak to powinno być fachowo zrobione   .   Oni też nie wiedzą  ( masakra )
> Chciałabym parapety aluminiowe   i gdzieś czytałam że powinny mieć centymetr czy półtorej centymetra luzu  (  rozszerzalność w wyniku temperatury) 
> ...


powodzenia z tym luzem. Parapet i końcówka stanowi jedną całość. Końcówka ma specjalne wypustki by objąć parapet i choćbyć nie wiem jak chciał to zamontowac to na 1000% końcówka Ci nie wyjdzie i będzie pracować tak jak parapet
Przy montażu parapetu istotne jest by umożliwić pracę parapetu z końcówką czli
- wnęka na końcówkę większa by był luz 1-2 cm od końca zamontowanego parapetu
- tą lukę wypełnia się pianą a najlepiej przykleja się taśmę rozprężną która później zakrywa się siatką i klejem
- po zrobieniu ocieplenia wykańcza się połączenie końcówki z ociepleniem jak wyżej opisałem

Spotyka się różnej szerokości końcówki (15-20 mm) - zmierz ją, jaką ma szerokość i dopiero później dobierz szerokość parapetu równą szerokości wnęki okiennej i dodaj dwa razy szerokość końcówki - jeśli masz już zrobione ocieplenie
Gdy nie masz ocieplenia najpierw musisz wiedzieć ile ocieplenie ma najść na okno i postępuj jak wyżej

Głębokość parapetów powinna być taka by od miejsca zamocowania do okna parapet wystawał 3-4 cm poza płaszczyznę ocieplonej ściany, uwzględniają także strukturę (przeważnie coś około 5 mm

----------


## modena

Nikt ważny , dziękuję  :smile:  . 
Czyli z opisu wnioskuję że  lepiej byłoby wydłubać w tych miejscach siatkę i klej , boczki dołożyć do styropianu  ( w styropianie  wydłubać więcej żeby  mieć luz )  a siatka +klej +tynk  praktycznie na równo z brzegiem  boczków ( tak żeby woda od razu spływała na parapet a nie lała się po boczkach )

Jak powinien być wygięty parapet .To znaczy ile  parapet wchodzi w rowek w oknie (  profil Scuco SI 82 )

----------


## nikt ważny

najlepiej mocować do listwy podparapetowej, będzie stabilniejsze i od razu narzuci ci spadek. MOżna też włożyć w pierwszy rowek jaki wyczujesz palcem ok. 5mm od lica ościeżnicy.

----------


## nikt ważny

> ....Czyli z opisu wnioskuję że  lepiej byłoby wydłubać w tych miejscach siatkę i klej , boczki dołożyć do styropianu  ( w styropianie  wydłubać więcej żeby  mieć luz )  a siatka +klej +tynk  praktycznie na równo z brzegiem  boczków ( tak żeby woda od razu spływała na parapet a nie lała się po boczkach )...


nie lepiej, tylko tak właśnie powinno się parapety montować

----------


## modena

> najlepiej mocować do listwy podparapetowej, będzie stabilniejsze i od razu narzuci ci spadek. MOżna też włożyć w pierwszy rowek jaki wyczujesz palcem ok. 5mm od lica ościeżnicy.


Wygląda na to że muszę zamontować do tego pierwszego rowka .Nie widzę tam szans na zamontowanie do listwy podparapetowej (   choć mam tam takie listwy )

----------


## karolek75

> ...
> Przy montażu parapetu istotne jest by umożliwić pracę parapetu z końcówką czli
> - wnęka na końcówkę większa by był luz 1-2 cm od końca zamontowanego parapetu
> - tą lukę wypełnia się pianą a najlepiej przykleja się taśmę rozprężną która później zakrywa się siatką i klejem
> - po zrobieniu ocieplenia wykańcza się połączenie końcówki z ociepleniem jak wyżej opisałem


Artysta nie jestem, ale prosze zweryfikuj schemacik: szare to parapet z koncowkaimi, zielone i pomaranczowe to taśma rozpreżna/piana.

I tu moja watpliwosc - jesli pomaranczowe zostanie zakryte klejem i siatka, docelowo tynkiem - to jak parapet ma pracowac?

----------


## nikt ważny

Artystą także nie jestem 
Powyżej schemat jak powinno się wykończyć uszczelnienie końcówki w murze 
A teraz do Twojego pytania
Takie sytuacje bardzo rzadko się zdarzają i nagminnie jest to wykonywane tak jak mówisz czego efektem jest pękanie tynku 
Zielone nie ma znaczenia, gdyż w tą stronę parapet nie pracuje ale spękanie lejjie pozostanie. 
Co zrobić? Np. w miejscu styku ocieplenia z parapetem dać kątownik, pozostawić szczelinę i założyć tam taśme rozprężną 10/2, lub wypełnić ją później 
silikonem bądź jeszcze lepiej uszczelniaczem budowlanym 
Podobnie uczynić z bokiem, ale tu, jak znam życie nikt nie będzie się bawił narożnikami więc wystarczy pozostawić szczelinę ok 5 mm a przy bardzo długich parapetach z 7-8 mm i wypełnić uszczelniaczem
Jest to rzeźbienie ale przynajmniej tynk nie będzie Ci pękał
Można też nic nie robić godząc się na spękanie które, jeśli całość obróbki końcówek będzie dokładnie wykonana, zgodnie z rysunkiem, spękania nie będą powodem wnikania wody w ocieplenie

PS.
Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem prawidłowo zamontowanego parapetu. Podstawowy błąd to wystające końcówki ze ściany

----------


## karolek75

> ...
> PS.
> Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem prawidłowo zamontowanego parapetu. Podstawowy błąd to wystające końcówki ze ściany


Chcesz powiedziec, ze sam nigdy nie montowales parapetu zew. ? :wink:

----------


## misiupl

> I dobrze robią. Woda wcale Ci nie spłynie jak TY chcesz tylko zrobi to po swojemu i zamiast spływać po końcówce na zewnątrz będzie starać się wniknąć w styropian. Pomijam już kwestię tego, że końcówka pracuje termicznie wraz z parapetem i po niedługim czasie pojawi się pęknięcie w które jeszcze łatwiej będzie wnikała.
> Wbrew to co zrobiłeś jest rozwiązaniem błędnym
> Końcówka całkowicie zagłębiona w styropianie, nawet lekko cofnięta o ile się uda, by woda po glifie mogła od razu spływać na parapet. Istotne jest dokładne uszczelnienie połączenia końcówka-ocieplenia i najlepiej to wykonać taśmą rozprężną. 
> Może być także silikon (nie może być akryl) ale należy wtedy wykonać lekką bruzdę na styku końcówki z ocieplenie by dać tego silikonu więcej by mógł "pracować"


pisząc, że całe zakończenia robią w kleju miałem na myśli taką sytuację: 
wtedy klej ciągnie wodę z parapetu

----------


## karolek75

> pisząc, że całe zakończenia robią w kleju miałem na myśli taką sytuację: 
> wtedy klej ciągnie wodę z parapetu


Ale to szkodzi tylko temu klejowi, skoro nie laczy sie z tynkiem.

----------


## nikt ważny

> Chcesz powiedziec, ze sam nigdy nie montowales parapetu zew. ?


Noooo  :wink: 
Tylko dość często się zdarza, że po innych poprawiam  :sad:  a tego szczerze mówiąc nie lubię

----------


## _unnamed

> Podstawowy błąd to wystające końcówki ze ściany


Jeśli końcówki mają nie wystawać ze ściany to jak to ma wyglądać? Może jakieś foto albo szkic?

----------

